# Transfert contacts Galaxy S2 vers Iphone 5s



## hadji64 (17 Avril 2014)

Salut à tous.
Ma femme vient d'acheter un Iphone 5s. JusqU'à présent elle  avait un galaxy S2.
Elle change par la même occasion d'opérateur.
Quelle est la manip à effectuer pour transférer ses contacts sur son nouveau téléphone?

J'aurai ensuite une question concernant itunes et son iphone.


Merci à vous!


----------



## Gwen (17 Avril 2014)

As-tu une sauvegarde des contacts dans ton ordinateur ? 

Le plus simple du coup est d'avoir tout ça dans l'application CONTACT et d'activer iCloud.


----------



## rgi (17 Avril 2014)

Salut c'est contact sont : Sur sa carte sim ou sur son compte gmail ?


----------



## hadji64 (17 Avril 2014)

Alors tout d'abord, merci pour vos réponses.

Pour le moment comme elle était sous Androïd elle n'avait pas iCloud.
Je crois que ses contacts sont sur sa carte SIM.


----------



## Gwen (18 Avril 2014)

iCloud est évidement pas dispo sur Android. Mais si les contacts sont sur le Mac, il suffit de les placer dans le carnet d'adresses si ce n'est déjà fait et d'activer iCloud pour le synchroniser. 

Ensuite, s&#8217;ils ne sont pas sur le Mac, il faut les transférer, et la, c'est du ressort d'un forum Android, je n'ai aucune idée comment faire.


----------



## jmaubert (15 Juillet 2016)

Il y a également la possibilité de transférer les contacts sur le compte gmail puis de retrouver ce compte sur ios.


----------

